# What would you look for if....



## Diesel JD (Dec 5, 2005)

A guy asked you if he could do groundwork for you occaisonally. What kind of qualifications. This is theoretcial, not an application for work....but I am going to ask some tree guys in my area. I'm just looking to learn teh basics and make a few bucks. I can handle a saw really well, I know how to work hard adn I don't know that much about climbing. Just wonder if you would be afraid to have someone like myself working on yoru crew...from what I have just told you here. Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## newb (Dec 5, 2005)

I would never let a new person work a saw for me the first week or so until I see how they work. However, if a person is willing to stay busy and look up I keep them around.


----------



## rebelman (Dec 5, 2005)

I like a guy or gal that will wear his or her hard hat. Looking up is tough without it falling off, and if you use the ear muffs to keep it on you can't hear! I used to judge a guy on whether he bent his knees or not, but nobody does so I gave that up. I don't like a new guy to coil my ropes, just gather them up and spread them in a certain way to make it easier for me to do it. Everyone thinks they know how to get brush ready to chip, few do. My climbing saw is not to be used escept in a tree. Ropes should never touch sawchains. Don't twist the maul when splitting firewood. Again with the chipper, there is a danger zone inexperieinced guys tend to wander into, often just because they are busting ass. Positive attitude is contagious.


----------



## Wales (Dec 5, 2005)

Iasked this question a few month ago here is the thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=22595


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 11, 2005)

Groundman is entry level, just tell them you're ready to drag bush, cary logs and show up when you are told to.

Sometimes good ground people are harder to find then climbers, because every groundie looking for work thinks he can climb like a pro.


----------



## Diesel JD (Dec 11, 2005)

Haha, I know better than to think I can climb like a pro. I want to learn, but I know that I know not. I think I will aska couple of guys and see what develops. Thanks for all teh ideas and comments,
J.D.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

As others posted, if you can show up on time and be aware of your surroundings while working on the jobsite, you can pretty much work for whomever you like. Use that to your advantage. Pick and choose your employer. Work for the guys who have what you want. They cannot teach you if they don't know themselves, and sadly a vast majority of so-called 'tree services' have no clue.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 11, 2005)

Showing up on time and ready to work............that is half the battle!!!


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 11, 2005)

*A Must Read*

The absolute best article on how to become an excellent groundman was written by Butch Ballowe and few people from here. The article is titled "How to Become an Excellent Groundman". You can find the article here.





http://www.************/articles.php

The article published at ******** is in a printable format. It is a must read for anyone that wants to become a groundman/girl.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

vharrison-
That article originated in a thread here at A'Site. It's still here, in it's original form.



oops, my bad. Looks like Butch did some editing before he left and deleted all traces from this site.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 11, 2005)

Skwerl, where are you from in Florida? I don't think Butch did any editing.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, it's been clipped quite a bit, by many contributors. It's just a hollow shell of it's original self. This was about the time that everyone got their panties bunched because some magazine was going to use some of the ArboristSite threads.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=14578

I'm on the north side of Orlando- between Casselberry and Maitland. I was looking for your trucks when I was in Key Largo for my scuba diving certification back in April.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, you should have told us your were coming. Did you get your certification? John was born and raised in O'ville. Went to Boone. What dive shop did you go through? 

Did you see where the guy the Air Marshalls killed was from Maitland?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

I went to Boone also, class of '82. Diving was through Scuba World, can't remember the guy's name. Did the dive class at Jules' Undersea Lodge (MM 103.2- Translvania Ave.) in Key Largo.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

All I require of a guy (or gal) is to show up, show up on time and be careful. When I say be careful I mean that the person is careful as a way of being. Careful in the most extreme sense.

Then, they either like the work, or they don't like the work. Time tells on that. If you're passionate about trees and can avoid being hurt or breaking gear, then you're welcome on my site. I'll start you slow, and then tomorrow you're expected to know everything there is to know about stacking brush and picking up sticks.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

After ten years of dutiful servitude you may climb a crabapple.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

And you must work for free. Those are all the qualifications.



If you have good hustle, then I can justify paying you.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> .....I'll start you slow, and then tomorrow you're expected to know everything there is to know about stacking brush and picking up sticks.


 Ain't it the truth!!!


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 11, 2005)

No running saws, no handling lowering lines, no running the chipper. Just stack brush, pick up sticks, all of them, every last one. If you don't pick up the sticks, I have to pick up the sticks, which means I'm having to do your job. The fewer sticks you pick up, the more I have to pick up. This pretty much determines how well we're gonna work together.

I start you with the basics. Tarps, rakes, super powerful power blower. These are the tools you will master. Then you've made yourself a very valuable player and I'll let you know by increasing your pay.


Being that you're a very careful person, I never have to tell you to wear the safety gear I provide you. The two of us wearing proper gear and working swiftly and effectively attracts business like a super-magnet. At this point I pay you and like you.


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 12, 2005)

skwerl said:


> I went to Boone also, class of '82. Diving was through Scuba World, can't remember the guy's name. Did the dive class at Jules' Undersea Lodge (MM 103.2- Translvania Ave.) in Key Largo.



Small world, eh? John graduated in 75. That makes you a youngen! Do you get down here much?

Sorry for the derail. I'm tellin ya just read the articale.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 12, 2005)

I think the original thread topic has been pretty much covered. He should be well past stick picking and working on rope handling and chipper operation by now. 

Actually I helped contribute to the original article. I haven't bothered reading it lately but I still have a copy on my hard drive. I'll try to attach it here.

Nope, I don't get down to the Keys much. My only previous trip down there was when I drove to Key West once about 10+ years ago after visiting someone in Hollywood Fl. I have a friend in Pompano that I visit once in a while, but those trips have become less frequent recently.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 17, 2005)

out of 100 ground guys ive worked with 2 maybe 3 were the type to do the job properly for lengthy periods,i factor in groundsmen leaving/not turning up/burnt out into the buisness equation,i only expect them to feed brush, fetch ropes, lower limbs, fuel saws and some driving (although ive given up on people backing chippers its easier to just do it yourself and less stressful lol)ground guys that want good $$$ had better bring GOOD saw skills and turn there brain on,ive heard a few guys say they arnt paid to think!!!!


----------

